# Puppy pic



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok so 9 sleeps to go until we collect him! We are all so excited! I'm ordering all the things we need tonight, 36" crate, giraffe print vet bed!, a wubba thingy on jojo's recommendation, stag bars, puppy kong, training treats, clicker, bells, bowls, food, blankets, there's a few things we will buy when home.

He's gone from a deep apricot to almost White, it's great how their coat changes, it's like a new dog each week! It looks like he won't be too curly either but that looks like it's changing too....so I guess time will tell.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He is absolutely adorable!! I am sure you are excited!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh bless him!!! Butter wouldn't melt...


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photo. I hope the days don't pass too slowly.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

So cute! You might find that the light in the pic has made him look more bright and generally white. We had pictures from our breeder where Biscuit looked really white from the flash but he looked more cream when we collected him. I find his colour seems to change throughout the day according to the light too!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh how exciting .. you are very organised and your puppy will appreciate all his new stuff to settle him in .. just need that puppy in your arms now .. you will love being a cockapoo mummy


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is so adorable!! It seems like you are really organized and ready for your baby to come home. Good luck with everything when the big day arrives!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you! 

Jane- that's a very good point. I'll have to wait and see!

I'm so excited.....I'm hoping I've got everything I need. It feels just like preparing for a baby! Lol

Sam x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

omg! That is an adorable photo  Such a beautiful colour


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is adorable! Is he a cavapoo? x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Love his nose just a little bit of colour above his nostrils! They change so much as they mature all part of the excitement!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

No, he's a cockapoo. 

1 week today and he'll be home x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> No, he's a cockapoo.
> 
> 1 week today and he'll be home x


How exciting! Do you have pics of him as he has grown?it would be interesting to see how he has changed,i know jojo loves anything to do with changing colours and coats xxx


----------

